# Craftsman blower won't start



## Doc.Troy (May 24, 2006)

Hi, I have a Craftsman blower, model # 358.797931. Had it for about 8 years, and it's never given me a problem. Last time I used it was last summer, and now I can't get it to start. I've tried replacing the spark plug, adding fresh fuel, and I replaced one of the fuel lines, but it still won't work. The carburetor is remarkably clean. I've noticed that when I push the primer bulb, it doesn't really fill with fuel; but I pulled the supply line, (which I replaced) and the fuel gushed out, so I know it's flowing okay. A couple of times it started for a split second, then instantly died. 

Any ideas? Thanks a lot.


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Try looking at the fuel cap,is it venting.if so try a new fuel filter.If it still wont crank and run clean the carb. out and replace the gaskets/diaphragms in it.Also clean the inlet screen located in the fuel pump side if the carb.

Replay back with results.


----------



## Doc.Troy (May 24, 2006)

It turns out that the inlet screen was dirty. I cleaned it out, and now it runs great! Thanks for the help. Would you mind explaining how I can check if the fuel cap is "venting", just for future reference.

Thanks again!


----------

